# A few pics of our van



## Croftland1 (Jan 10, 2013)

We changed our van last October from a panel van conversion to a coachbuilt motorhome. We've done loads of trips already, including a 10-night tour of aires in northern France. The new van's winterised, so we're looking forward to our February ski trip to the southern Alps!


----------



## lotusanne (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow looks fabulous!!!  That must be a whole new world to panel van conversion, how are you finding it?  Is it a lot more restrictive?  I go round and round in my plans for next van - currently got SWB transit, love the compact size, easy to manoevre etc... but would like more space and easier bed...so opinions welcome. I see you have a fixed double at back and a drop down over cab?  Now thats just showing off!!:wave:


----------



## Croftland1 (Jan 10, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Wow looks fabulous!!!  That must be a whole new world to panel van conversion, how are you finding it?  Is it a lot more restrictive?  I go round and round in my plans for next van - currently got SWB transit, love the compact size, easy to manoevre etc... but would like more space and easier bed...so opinions welcome. I see you have a fixed double at back and a drop down over cab?  Now thats just showing off!!:wave:



Hi, yes it's a whole new world and a lot different to manoeuvre. It's 1.5m longer and it's wider too, so whereas we would take the previous van anywhere we would take a car, we sometimes shy away from particularly narrow or challenging routes now. The max gross weight is the same, so fortunately no issues with weight restrictions.
Bed-wise it's a breeze: two fixed doubles and no bed making.  There's the option to convert the dinette under the pull-down bed into a third double, but we haven't needed to do that yet.

Jim


----------



## lotusanne (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats what I am finding so hard to weigh up - the go anywhere -ability of small van versus 2 permanent beds, luxury!  If I want mine as a double I have to flatten all 4 seats (cab and 2 rear), then lift up section of floor, then slot in table (which I have inevitable forgotten to take from its slot along side of bed which means re-doing that side of bed to extricate it!) then slotting in 4 cusihions!  Plus now a mattress topper to even it all off! Luckily its a breeze as a single!  G;ad ypu are enjoying yours so much , always interesting to see oyher peoples vans and get their impressions


----------



## outtolunch (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think its the 2 double beds that is showing off but the Fridge its huge would not have to top up the beer in that for a day or two.
Lovely van I like the layout, and I've found in the past year the extra care needed driving a bigger van is well worth it when you get a decent bed at the end of the day


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Croftland1 (Jan 11, 2013)

outtolunch said:


> I don't think its the 2 double beds that is showing off but the Fridge its huge would not have to top up the beer in that for a day or two.
> Lovely van I like the layout, and I've found in the past year the extra care needed driving a bigger van is well worth it when you get a decent bed at the end of the day



Hi, yes the fridge/freezer is mahoosive!! It's miles bigger than anything we have in the house. On our French trip, the freezer accommodated full-size frozen pizzas and a loaf of bread! We just don't seem to be able to do it justice when weekending, but it's great on a longer trip as you can take enough food, milk (and beer!) to last the duration. The garage is good for additional beer and wine stocks too.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jan 11, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Thats what I am finding so hard to weigh up - the go anywhere -ability of small van versus 2 permanent beds, luxury!  If I want mine as a double I have to flatten all 4 seats (cab and 2 rear), then lift up section of floor, then slot in table (which I have inevitable forgotten to take from its slot along side of bed which means re-doing that side of bed to extricate it!) then slotting in 4 cusihions!  Plus now a mattress topper to even it all off! Luckily its a breeze as a single!  G;ad ypu are enjoying yours so much , always interesting to see oyher peoples vans and get their impressions



hi
i like you have a swb transit, my layout consists of a small area behind the drivers seat of cooker with 3drawers to one side and space the others side for the coolbox, shelf above with washing up bowl ect, then across the back i have a double bed which if needed slots one half over the other to give more floor space, beneath is the storage area for clothes which we tend to put in our own holdall type bags, table to the sliding door which is removable small box behind passenger seat with lift up lid for food storage also boubles as a seat for the table.
its not fancy but for us two it fits our requirements and as you say it goes anywhere you can take a car, cheap on ferries to, also got a porch awning that fit on an awning rail above the sliding door if we need it, also to put the porto potti in if required!
As we only tend you use campsite we dont have any problems with our set up, if i knew how to put up photo's i would ,also it all comes out in about an hout as i use my van for lots of other things, like moving dogs about, collecting boxes of medical good for third world ect ect.

tranivanman


----------



## lotusanne (Jan 12, 2013)

tranivanman said:


> hi
> i like you have a swb transit, my layout consists of a small area behind the drivers seat of cooker with 3drawers to one side and space the others side for the coolbox, shelf above with washing up bowl ect, then across the back i have a double bed which if needed slots one half over the other to give more floor space, beneath is the storage area for clothes which we tend to put in our own holdall type bags, table to the sliding door which is removable small box behind passenger seat with lift up lid for food storage also boubles as a seat for the table.
> its not fancy but for us two it fits our requirements and as you say it goes anywhere you can take a car, cheap on ferries to, also got a porch awning that fit on an awning rail above the sliding door if we need it, also to put the porto potti in if required!
> As we only tend you use campsite we dont have any problems with our set up, if i knew how to put up photo's i would ,also it all comes out in about an hout as i use my van for lots of other things, like moving dogs about, collecting boxes of medical good for third world ect ect.
> ...



Hi tranivanman, would love to see that, i put on some instructions for adding piccies somewhere, will dig them out if i can find them.  So can you use your rear door with bed there?  I havent seen a tranni with that layout, also are there any other seats?


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice Van!


----------



## GREYSTRIPS (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a hotel on wheels!! you need to get back to real wild camping!!::


----------



## Croftland1 (Jan 20, 2013)

GREYSTRIPS said:


> That's a hotel on wheels!! you need to get back to real wild camping!!::



Haha. Anytime Ken - you know my backpack tent is always at the ready too!


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice van, have you been/where you going on your ski trip. Went with ours to La Plagne at new year off to Italy next week.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2013)

Lovely van! [drool...]


----------



## Croftland1 (Apr 30, 2013)

phillybarbour said:


> Nice van, have you been/where you going on your ski trip. Went with ours to La Plagne at new year off to Italy next week.



We go to Montgenevre with the van, as they have a wonderful serviced aire with ehu for 10 Euros a night, lowering the longer you stay. A week costs 50 Euros. We stayed there for the half term week and conditions were fab.



How about your trip phillybarbour?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm green, I tell you. GREEN!!!!


----------



## Croftland1 (Apr 30, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm green, I tell you. GREEN!!!!



Haha :lol-061: You'd have been blue if you'd come to Montgenevre. It was -12 the first night! :rolleyes2:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 10, 2013)

Croftland1

Good to see others using their van to ski especially Lancashire folk. Yes we went to Italy for 8 days over half term as its not as busy as France and only 150 miles further to Corvara in the Dolomites, fantastic site right next to slope but not cheap at about 35 euros a day for the four of us, wife me and two adult age children. Coldest night was -24 most nights being about -10, 1300km of slopes making it a massive area by any standards. Just talking this week about booking tunnel for next years trip over February 1/2 term again as youngest still at collage.


----------

